# no love for the knife



## katana110 (Aug 16, 2016)

for the current exchange rate &#65292;do you still order knives from japan&#65311;


----------



## mlau (Sep 11, 2016)

Yup.

For me it depends on where the artisan is, and who I want to support.
In my case, I'm eying a Heiji Santoku. I will absolutely be buying it from Japan...from Heiji.
Likewise, I want an Konobu Kiridashi (if he ever makes them again). I will be absolutely buying from Japan...from Konobu.

You're welcome to spend hard earned money wherever.
Personally, I like to support the artisan.


----------



## Matus (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes. After all what matters to me whethet the final price after shipping and taxes makes sense and the knife I am after is worth it.


----------

